# contrato de parceria de trabalho e comercial



## Cipriana

Oi,
Alguém pode me dizer cómo traduzir PARCERIA para o espanhol. Pergunto porque APARCERIA, não é exatamente igual, e SOCIEDADE, implica um compromisso maior do que uma simples PARCERIA DE TRABALHO. 
Agradeco qualquer ajuda e perdoem o meu portugués


----------



## Vanda

Oi Cipriana,

Temos um tópico sobre isto aqui.


----------



## Cipriana

Agora estou mais confusa que antes

Contrato de co-participación
Contrato de sociedad
Contrato de asociación en participación

Alguém tem alguma ideia?


----------



## Tomby

Sim, além do exposto no tópico indicado pela Vanda, existe em Espanha o "_Contrato de Aparcería_" (Parceria) que atinge os "_aparceiros_" (parceiros). 
Por este contrato o titular de um prédio rústico ou agro-pecuário cede de forma temporária o seu usufruto ou o de alguns dos seus aproveitamentos, assim como a apeiragem [conjunto dos instrumentos de lavoura], gado, maquinaria agrária, etc., pactuando com o cessionário (parceiro) em se repartir os produtos por partes alíquotas, em proporção a suas respectivas contribuições ou acordos. 
Espero que sirva esta definição. 
Boa noite!


----------



## ducen

Olá gente!

Como posso traduzir Parceria Público Privada em espanhol?

Obrigada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ducen said:


> Olá gente!
> 
> Como posso traduzir Parceria Público Privada em espanhol?
> 
> Obrigada.



Vou insistir na minha opnião: Paceria (português) = alianza (espanhol).
Então, a tradução talvez pudesse ser "Alianza Público Privada", apesar de eu não saber se é uma expressão usada nos países de língua espanhola.


----------



## Dianette

Hola ... parcería en portugués tiene infinidad de traducciones al español ya que no hay una palabra que exprese todo lo que significa.  Por eso, pongo aquí otra opción dependiendo del contexto, claro: 

"Em parceria com o Ministério" (pt)= "En colaboración conjunta con el Ministerio" (pt)


----------



## Bula

Hola, en el pasado he buscado una traducción para "parceria" en un contexto de relaciones de colaboración entre organizaciones y lo más próximo que he podido llegar ha sido ALIANZA, tal como dijo Ricardo.


----------



## Dianette

Otra también es : 

*"Em parceria com..." (pt) = "Con el apoyo de ..." (es)*

Todo depende del contexto, además que si es un texto en el que repite muchas veces "parceria" puedes variar con sinónimos para evitar redundancias ...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Nina Scato

Tratei de fugir de contraparte que me parece uma palavra muito "legal" e busquei traduções para parceiros de negocios e vi que além de Portugal muitos outros países latinos entendem a palavra como parceiro/amante/casal etc. Então achei melhor ficar em contraparte que também pode resolver a questão de muitos aqui. Vejam o que diz o dicionário para contraparte:
"Uma *contraparte* é um participante num negócio. Um negócio tem várias partes (participantes) que efectuam o negócio entre si, sendo cada um deles contraparte de todos os outros. Por exemplo, numa transacção de acções, o vendedor é contraparte do comprador, e o comprador, contraparte do vendedor. "

Espero que essa informação també ajude a vocês!

Saludines!!!


----------



## Carfer

Nina Scato said:


> Tratei de fugir de contraparte que me parece uma palavra muito "legal" e busquei traduções para parceiros de negocios e vi que além de Portugal muitos outros países latinos entendem a palavra como parceiro/amante/casal etc. Então achei melhor ficar em contraparte que também pode resolver a questão de muitos aqui. Vejam o que diz o dicionário para contraparte:
> "Uma *contraparte* é um participante num negócio. Um negócio tem várias partes (participantes) que efectuam o negócio entre si, sendo cada um deles contraparte de todos os outros. Por exemplo, numa transacção de acções, o vendedor é contraparte do comprador, e o comprador, contraparte do vendedor. "
> 
> Espero que essa informação també ajude a vocês!
> 
> Saludines!!!


 
'_Contraparte_' não é apenas o participante num negócio visto em relação aos demais participantes, é também a parte contrária, a parte contraposta, num litígio, judicial ou não - como, aliás, a etimologia da palavra indica - e este é o sentido em que mais frequentemente se usa. Por causa da ideia de oposição que lhe está subjacente, contraparte não é sinónimo de parceiro, já que a ideia dominante em '_parceria_' é a de colaboração, a de cooperação.

Deixo para os nativos a tradução para espanhol. A única coisa que posso dizer, com certeza, é que o contrato de '_aparcería_' espanhol não tem aqui cabimento, visto que corresponde ao _'contrato de parceria agrícola'_ português, como já resultava, aliás, do post do Tombatossals.


----------



## Nina Scato

Carfer, depois de ler seu post fiquei novamente com a pulga atrás da orelha... Se não posso usar "parceria" - pelas razões que comentei acima -, "alianza" não me convence e agora contraparte, que outra palavra em espanhol poderia usar para me referir a negociações entre comprador e vendedor em espanhol? 
Help me, please!!!!


----------



## Carfer

Qual é, concretamente, o seu contexto, Nina? Pode dar-nos a frase?
Aparentemente, _'parceria_' em português não tem uma correspondência unívoca em espanhol. De resto, até mesmo em português tem várias cambiantes. Importaria, por isso, perceber do que se trata, antes de arriscar uma sugestão que, aliás, preferiria que proviesse dos nativos.


----------



## pheffer

traducido al castelano és, contrato de sociedad de trabajo y comercio.


----------



## Nina Scato

Espero vc possa me ajudar, Carfer: 

Envíe  comentarios o preguntas para evaluar esta oportunidad de negocio. Por  favor NO REVELE su identidad directa ni indirectamente. De lo contrario  su mensaje será editado y su *contraparte* será notificada de que usted no  ha respetado las Políticas de Uso del portal...

Para mim a linguagem é muito formal, não me convence. Neste caso, "contraparte" se refere a qualquer das "partes" envolvidas em uma negociação: fornecedor, representante, distribuidor, comprador, vendedor, acionista, investidor, etc...

Me ajuda?


----------



## pheffer

posso se estiverao meu dispor, nina scano


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nina, neste caso, cabe perfeitamente o uso de "contraparte" também em português.


----------



## Nina Scato

Obrigada, WhoSoyEu.


----------



## Isabelavon

Contratos de Acuerdo de colaboración de servicio


----------

